# More Paph rothschildianum questions....



## gore42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually, this is just a question about a few cultivars.

Does anyone know anything about roth ‘New Bear’ SM/TPS? Or any of the other cultivars from water orchids? The others I've seen are just numbered: ro-10 and ro-13. Are they just average?

And what is the TPS judging system? I don't know whether SM is a higher award than BM, etc.

TIA 

- Matt Gore


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't have any answers about the roth cultivars, but can answer some questions about the judging. TPS = Taiwan Paphiopedilum Society.
My understanding is that their awards are BM= Bronze Medal SM= Silver Medal GM= Gold Medal. A BM would be equivalent to an HCC from the AOS., SM= AM, GM= FCC. I have no idea of the standards required to judging in Taiwan. 

The Rep of China has a population of about 26 million, but a very large orchid industry. They are not party to the CITES agreements, so they are light years ahead of much of the world using many of the newly found species.
If you have ever seen the Paphiopedilum in Taiwan picture books, their quality is quite impressive.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 25, 2006)

The TPS awarded only 2 GMs in its first 330 awards (an anitum and a Mystic Knight). The majority of the awards are in the 77-83 point range.

Paph. roth 'New Bear' SM(83) is listed and pictured in Paphiopedilum in Taiwan III with measurements:
NS: 25.5 x 14.2
DS: 5.9 x 2.7
PET: 1.8 x 15.2
SYN: 5.2 x 6.1
PCH: 2.4 x 5.7
#: 1S, 4F
Date: 4-8-02

As for the other Water Orchids cultivars, no idea... I always assumed they were their better quality plants that weren't awarded by the TPS.

The Paphiopedilum in Taiwan II and III are great picture books (and may be great books in general to someone who understands Mandarin). They have photos and info on the awarded plants plus a huge number of photos of misc. species and hybrids.

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks 

So, from its measurements and award, 'New Bear' seems nice, but not exceptional. Not FCC quality in the USA. I guess its impossible to say that without a picture, though.

Anyway, thanks again!

Matt


----------



## paphioland (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you getting a division?


----------



## gore42 (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I was thinking about buying some flasks that have 'New Bear' as a parent. They're not too expensive, so I thought it might be worth it... still haven't decided.

Matt


----------

